# mk2 16v swap in mk3 gti. need help!



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

hey guys, a friend of mine is putting a 16v in his mk3 gti and both of us are pretty confused about how to wire it. he has these parts:
16v 9a engine
16v engine harness
16v ecu
all the linkage to convert to linkage/cable 020
we were wondering if anyone has done this and how insane its going to be to wire. we thought of the option to run the 16v ecu for the engine and run the vr ecu/harness to power the rest of the car. not sure if that would even work. we don't know much about wiring. we understand most of it but this swap is above our electrical understanding. please help if you have any information. thank you very much.


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

bump, someone has to have done this.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (realstreet)*

remove vr harness and ecu. install 16v harness and ecu. you will need a early lighting harness where it is seperate. thats it.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

are you going to run cis?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is that even legal?


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

we live is wisconsin. no emission testing, you pretty much can do anything that you want


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

yes he's running cis fuel system


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

so 16v gti 16v harness would be the way to go?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (realstreet)*

hmmm watching this I might also be doing this swap in the summer 1.8L 16 valve CIS into a 1.8L 8 valve mk3. Which fuel pump are you going to use? Could too much fuel pressure be a problem using the mk3 pump? Could be a really stupid question because in my bentley diagram it shows a fuel pressure regulator which should take care of that...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Actually I think the mk3 pump won't have enough pressure for CIS. Digi runs at 3 - 3.5 bar, whereas CIS needs 7.5 bar or so. You'll probably need to use the mk2 2-stage pump setup.
The 16V mk2 harness should plug straight in to the mk3 fusebox. You might have to do some grafting since the mk3 harness has engine and lighting combined, whereas on the mk2 they are separate, although Bonesaw's post suggests early mk3s might have separate looms? Never seen that myself tho.
The cluster might not read the rpms properly, since its designed to be driven from an ecu, not a coil. The speedo won't work, as it uses an electronic sensor on the transmission, and I don't know of any way of fitting that to an 020 trans. There may be a workaround for that though.
Other than that I can't really think of anything that would be an issue.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

wow thanks alot that actually cleared up acouple questions I had. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did see somewhere (will never be able to find it back again of course) that you can change in an electric speed sensor into these trannies but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

wouldn't it be a lot easier to just swap the 16v head on to the aba block? all you would need to do is either run boost or swap in the abf pistons and you would make a hell of a lot more power than a 9a 16v does. 
Abf puts down about 150hp at the wheels the 9a only puts out 134 at the crank


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Is that even legal?

i dont think so. you can only go newer with a
motor, not older.....


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

there is no one here that checks. i've never heard of a cop checking under someones hood and we don't have emission testing so how is it illegal?? there are no rules i've heard of. we just do what we want i guess.


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

he's not running an abf because he has a built to **** 9a 16v and his gti is a vr car right now so he's throwing the 16v in his mk3 for a day driver and his 81 rabbit is getting an insane vr set up


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

And i was supposed to infer this from the rather limited info he posted? Sorry I'm not the great Carnack, i don't do mind reading. i was merely suggesting a legal option.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_wow thanks alot that actually cleared up acouple questions I had. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did see somewhere (will never be able to find it back again of course) that you can change in an electric speed sensor into these trannies but don't quote me on it. 

Actually I just read that back and realised that I'm probably having a bit of a blonde moment about the VSS







There are mk3s which have 020 transmissions aren't there? 2.slow I think. That must have a VSS of some type, so I would guess that it ought to fit in the 16V 020. You probably need to do a little investigating but it must be possible.
Bear in mind though that the VSS wiring is part of the motor harness, and won't be present in the 16V harness so you'll have to make up a mini-harness yourself for that. Use the +ve and -ve from the distributor to power it, and just take the VSS signal back to the fusebox where it went before. You'll need to extract the pin from the appropriate VR harness connector and insert it in to the same spot in the 16V connector.
I think the legal bit about older motors in newer cars is a Federal thing, but if no one checks it then who cares?


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry i should have been more specific. thanks for the help everyone


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah my friend is using a aba 020 transmission, bolts right up and should have a speed sensor so no problems there


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (realstreet)*

Using mk3 axles then right? I think the mk2 axles are shorter but again could be wrong...


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*

use the mk3 axles, especially since theyre already on the car


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah using stock vr axles they fit in the diff.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (realstreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *realstreet* »_so 16v gti 16v harness would be the way to go?


NOO 
either run the motronic 2.9 form an mk3 or digi 1 or get a standalone MS is cheap
cis sucks and a fuel rail is a much cleaner look


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (realstreet)*

im doing the same taking out the vr and putting in a 16vt.

i wouldnt use the cis if it were my car. run the aba motrinic 2.9 or digi1 if you want a stock management. otherwise get a standalone
are you planning on boosting this down the road


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

its my friends car. he wants to possibly run fuel injection from an aba but i'm not sure of his complete plans (he changes his mind a lot) but hes not going to eventually boost it because this car is going to be his day driver and hes got another project in the works.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (realstreet)*

not to thread jack (again







) but would it be recommended to pull the dash when doing this swap? or is the wiring really as easy as unplugging the mk3 ecu and plugging in the mk2 ecu and making up a extra harness for the lighting? Guess I am asking am I going to be tracing alot of wires to the fuse/relay box?


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

my friend can never make up his mind and decided to put the 16v in an 81 rabbit so the swap isn't happening in an mk3 any more. thread jack away


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

IMO id pull the dash...its not hard at all and gives you a whole ****ton more room to work. at least thats how it is on my mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

pulling my mk2 dash is ok... mk3 isnt as fun. I guess it would finally give me a chance to fix the heatercore







. Anyone else wanna chime in on the wiring?


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

i'm throwin an aba turbo in my mk2 gli with mk3 dash and hopefully complete harness


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Definitely pull the dash for a swap like this. Its nigh on impossible to get to the grommets where the harness comes through the firewall with it in place (it is on RHD anyway), and access to the fusebox is sooo much easier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mag29610 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: mk2 16v swap in mk3 gti. need help! (realstreet)*

hey im putting a 1.8 16v in my mk3 golf and im stuck on the wiring. i dont mind using cis since it already has it and dont have much money to spend but how can i use my 16v wiring harness and ecu if it wont plug into my fuse box? theres only 2 plugs at the end of my harness and i dont understand how im supposed to polug in those 2 plugs that dont fit into my fuse box....the 16v is obd1 and my golf is obd2....can someone please help me


----------

